# Help - New aggression towards other dogs!



## TracyNewell (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi...I'm new to all this but really need some help.
I have a 3 1/2 year old boxer bitch, Lottie, who until now has been a dream. We took on a rescue boxer pup back in July, Belle and all seemed rosie! They get on really well and Lottie really seems to mother Belle. 
In the last few weeks, Lottie has become really aggressive towards all other dogs, even those that she has played with since a pup. 
I have walked them seperately and together since Belle could go out, mixing with pretty much the same dogs as always, there is always a new one around. They come on the school run, where there are lots of dogs, all of whom there has never been any problems with.
Now all of a sudden she's snarling and fighting with them all. This is when they are walked together and on her own.
I have tried distracting her with treats if she walks past without any bother, telling her off and making her lay down. I feel at the moment that she can't be let off the lead as if she sees another dog, she makes a beeline and will not come back.
She has always been really obedient and good fun, played really well and always come back (except that lovely flighty period when she was about 6 months!) when called.
It is no fun taking her out at the moment.
Any help anyone can offer, would be most appreciated.


----------



## dogtrng (Oct 14, 2008)

Lottie sounds like she is protecting or being possessive of Belle  even when Belle is not there.

However, the snarling and fighting is troublesome. Please start by having a veterinarian check her for any problems.

Boxers are known for aggressiveness if they are used as guard dogs. The Boxers nature is to protect you, your family, and your home. Apparently Lottie feels she must guard Belle  or you.

Continue to be firm with her and do not let her think she is the pack leader in your household as you should be the pack leader at all times. Since Lottie mothered Belle and it was sweet, you allowed it; however, she has now taken it too far. The two dogs must be treated as equals and not as mother and daughter.

You will have to keep a training collar on Lottie at all times when you are out. You may even need to put a head halter collar (such as Gentle Leader or Halti) on Lottie to keep her attention on you when you are out walking. For more on using this method with a boxer see www.boxerworld.com/view_boxers-and-head-halters.htm.

It sounds like you are doing the right things  just keep it up. Spend time training and practicing obedience commands like heel and come with each dog separately each day. And continue to socialize both dogs with other dogs whenever you can. You may have to try an obedience class for a few weeks with each dog to get their attention focused on you instead of protecting you.

Learn about Boxer Dogs


----------



## tordiamond (Oct 21, 2008)

I have exactly the same problem with my dog,i have 3 dogs,but the youngest who,s now 1 year keeps going for the other 2 and barking at dogs in the street.I rang a trainer and he said i need behavioral training before the basic training classes,i was worried that in the class he would keep barking at the other dogs.we keep his cage in the living room and the minute he starts on the other dogs we put him straight in his bed and tell him off and sometimes he is muzzled but that makes no difference.but i,m hoping the more time he spends with the other 2 dogs his aggresion will lessen and he realises he,s not the head of the household.It will take time,but i too dread taking him for a walk in case we see other dogs.But after xmas he will see a behaviourist and hopefully sort the problem out,maybe you should get some advice from one aswell,they do give some advice on the phone if you tell them your problem.


----------

